
Deep Ecology - animal_spirits
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_ecology
======
animal_spirits
"In 1985 Bill Devall and George Sessions summed up their understanding of the
concept of deep ecology with the following eight points

1) The well-being of human and nonhuman life on earth is of intrinsic value
irrespective of its value to humans.

2) The diversity of life-forms is part of this value.

3) Humans have no right to reduce this diversity except to satisfy vital human
needs

4) The flourishing of human and nonhuman life is compatible with a substantial
decrease in human population.

5) Humans have interfered with nature to a critical level already, and
interference is worsening.

6) Policies must be changed, affecting current economic, technological and
ideological structures.

7) This ideological change should focus on an appreciation of the quality of
life rather than adhering to an increasingly high standard of living.

8) All those who agree with the above tenets have an obligation to implement
them."

